# Houdini tips



## HoudiniTips (Jan 13, 2019)

*6 Predictions For 13/01/2019*

️ Netherlands Eerste Divisie ️ 
➀* Cambuur(2.80)* Draw(2.95) Sparta Rotterdam(1.80) Bet Home To Win
➁ *Dordrecht(2.55)* Draw(3.00) Den Bosch(1.90) Bet Home To Win
➂* Roda JC(2.40)* Draw(2.95) Go Ahead Eagles(2.05) Bet Home To Win

️ Portugal Segunda Liga ️ 
➃* Academico Viseu(2.15)* Draw(3.10) Farense(3.60) Bet Home To Win

️ Spain Primera División ️ 
➄* Real Betis(3.20) Draw(3.60*) Real Madrid(2.20) Bet Home To Win

️ Greece Super League ️ 
➅ *Asteras Tripolis(3.00)* Draw(2.55) PAOK(1.90) Bet Home To Win

Make some money ! 
 Houdini predictions  https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## Betting Forum (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello, if you want I change your thread title to "Houdini tips" or something like this, because in this forum every tipster has one thread and I doubt you want to post only in sunday


----------



## HoudiniTips (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi, thank you


----------



## HoudiniTips (Jan 18, 2019)

5 Predictions For 18/01/2019

️ France Ligue 2 ️ 
➀ Sochaux(1.57) Draw(3.60) Ajaccio(6.50) Bet Home To Win
➁ Béziers(3.10) Draw(3.10) Troyes(2.40) Bet Home To Win


️ Netherlands Eerste Divisie ️ 
➂ Helmond Sport(2.70) Draw(3.10) Cambuur(1.80) Bet Home To Win


️ Portugal Primeira Liga ️ 
➃ Nacional(4.75) Draw(3.75) Sporting Braga(1.70) Bet Home To Win


️ Australia A-League ️ 
➄ Western Sydney Wanderers(2.25) Draw(2.85) Adelaide United(2.20) Bet Home To Win


 Houdini predictions  https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Jan 18, 2019)

6 Predictions For 18/01/2019

️ France Ligue 1 ️ 
➀* Nîmes(1.90)* Draw(2.95) Toulouse(3.25) Bet Home To Win


️ Belgium Second Division ️ 
➁ Beerschot-Wilrijk(1.80) Draw(3.40) *Westerlo(4.75)* Bet Away To Win


️ Germany Bundesliga ️ 
➂ *RB Leipzig(2.35*) Draw(3.10) Borussia Dortmund(2.35) Bet Home To Win


️ Portugal Primeira Liga ️ 
➃ *Santa Clara(2.37)* Draw(3.10) Marítimo(3.10) Bet Home To Win


️ Australia A-League ️ 
➄ *Melbourne City(2.10*) Draw(2.75) Perth Glory(2.40) Bet Home To Win


️ Italy Serie B ️ 
➅* Carpi(2.62) *Draw(3.10) Foggia(2.75) Bet Home To Win


 Houdini predictions  https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Jan 18, 2019)

Thank you. I'll post my release like this "Houdini Tips"


----------



## HoudiniTips (Jan 18, 2019)

️ France Ligue 1 ️ 
➀ *Nîmes(1.90)* Draw(2.95) Toulouse(3.25) Bet Home To Win


️ Belgium Second Division ️ 
➁ Beerschot-Wilrijk(1.80) Draw(3.40)* Westerlo(4.75)* Bet Away To Win


️ Germany Bundesliga ️ 
➂* RB Leipzig(2.35)* Draw(3.10) Borussia Dortmund(2.35) Bet Home To Win


️ Portugal Primeira Liga ️ 
➃* Santa Clara(2.37)* Draw(3.10) Marítimo(3.10) Bet Home To Win


️ Australia A-League ️ 
➄ *Melbourne City(2.10)* Draw(2.75) Perth Glory(2.40) Bet Home To Win


️ Italy Serie B ️ 
➅ *Carpi(2.62)* Draw(3.10) Foggia(2.75) Bet Home To Win



 Houdini predictions  https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## Betting Forum (Jan 18, 2019)

HoudiniTips said:


> Thank you. I'll post my release like this "Houdini Tips"


In this thread, because in this subforum the rule is 1 thread for one tipster/website.


----------



## HoudiniTips (Jan 18, 2019)

I understood now, thank you very much


----------



## HoudiniTips (Jan 20, 2019)

*6 Predictions For 20/01/2019*

️ Belgium Second Division ️
➀ Union Saint-Gilloise(1.72) Draw(3.60) OH* Leuven(4.75)*       Bet Away To Win


️ Germany Bundesliga ️
➁ *Schalke 04(2.20)* Draw(3.30) Wolfsburg(3.40)                         Bet Home To Win
➂ *Nürnberg(3.15)* Draw(2.90) Hertha BSC(1.95)                         Bet Home To Win


️ Italy Serie A ️
➃* Cagliari(1.95) *Draw(3.60) Empoli(3.80)                                    Bet Home To Win
➄ SPAL(2.40) Draw(3.10) *Bologna(3.20)*                                      Bet Away To Win


️ Italy Serie B ️
➅ *Calcio Padova(3.00)* Draw(3.00) Hellas Verona(2.50)              Bet Home To Win

 Houdini predictions 
https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Jan 25, 2019)

6 Predictions For 26/01/2019

️ France Ligue 1 ️ 
➀* Strasbourg(2.40)* Draw(3.20) Bordeaux(3.10) Pick Home To Win


️ Belgium Pro League ️ 
➁ *Lokeren(2.80)* Draw(3.60) Zulte-Waregem(2.30) Pick Home To Win


️ Turkey Süper Lig ️ 
➂ *Göztepe(3.20)* Draw(3.50) Galatasaray(2.15) Pick Home To Win


️ Australia A-League ️ 
➃ *Wellington Phoenix(2.50)* Draw(3.60) Melbourne City(2.70) Pick Home To Win


️ Spain Segunda División ️ 
➄ *Elche(2.25)* Draw(3.00) Numancia(3.50) Pick Home To Win


️ Italy Serie A ️ 
➅ *Milan(3.75)* Draw(3.50) Napoli(2.00) Pick Home To Win


Houdini predictions 
https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 1, 2019)

6 Predictions For 01/02/2019

 France Ligue 2 
➀ *Sochaux(2.75)* Draw(2.55) Clermont(2.00) Pick Home To Win

 Netherlands Eerste Divisie 
➁ *Volendam(3.50*) Draw(3.60) Sparta Rotterdam(2.00) Pick Home To Win

 Scotland Premiership 
➂* Kilmarnock(2.40) *Draw(3.20) Hearts(3.00) Pick Home To Win

 Australia A-League 
➃* Western Sydney Wanderers(2.50)* Draw(3.30) Newcastle Jets(2.75) Pick Home To Win

 India I-League 
➄ *Minerva Punjab(1.90)* Draw(2.65) Aizawl(2.90) Pick Home To Win
➅ *Indian Arrows(2.70)* Draw(2.65) NEROCA(2.00) Pick Home To Win

The recommendations are constantly improving and will follow us
 Houdini predictions https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 1, 2019)

6 Predictions For 02.02

England Premier League
*➀ Brighton & Hove Albion(2.60)* Draw(3.30) Watford(3.00) Pick Home To Win

Israel Ligat ha'Al
➁* Ashdod(2.50)* Draw(2.65) Hapoel Hadera(2.50) Pick Home To Win
Germany Bundesliga
➂* Schalke 04(2.40)* Draw(3.40) Borussia M'gladbach(3.00) Pick Home To Win
Spain Primera División
➃ *Celta de Vigo(3.75)* Draw(3.60) Sevilla(2.00)
Pick Home To Win

Spain Segunda División
➄ *Córdoba(2.70) *Draw(2.87) Albacete(2.90)
Pick Home To Win

India Indian Super League
➅ *Chennaiyin(2.85) *Draw(2.90) Pune City(1.80)
Pick Home To Win

Make some money ! 
 Houdini predictions 
https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 3, 2019)

*6 Predictions For 03/02/2019*

️ Netherlands Eredivisie ️ 
➀ *ADO Den Haag(2.25)* Draw(3.60) Heracles(2.90) Pick Home To Win


️ Spain Primera División ️ 
➁* Real Betis(3.50)* Draw(3.25) Atlético Madrid(2.20) Pick Home To Win


️ Italy Serie A ️ 
➂ *Genoa(2.50*) Draw(3.30) Sassuolo(2.87) Pick Home To Win
➃ *Roma(2.15)* Draw(3.50) Milan(3.40) Pick Home To Win
➄* SPAL(3.90)* Draw(3.10) Torino(2.15) Pick Home To Win


️ Greece Super League ️ 
➅* Levadiakos(3.60)* Draw(3.20) Panathinaikos(2.10) Pick Home To Win


The recommendations are constantly improving and will follow us

 Houdini predictions  https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 6, 2019)

3 Soccer Predictions For 06/02/2019
today is big odds !

️ Scotland Premiership ️ 
➀* Aberdeen(4.00)* Draw(3.60) Rangers(1.85) Pick Home To Win
➁* Hamilton Academical(3.80)* Draw(3.40) St. Johnstone(1.95) Pick Home To Win


️ Portugal Segunda Liga ️ 
➂ Sporting Covilhã(1.85) Draw(2.60)* Cova Piedade(3.10)* Pick Away To Win



 Houdini predictions  
https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 8, 2019)

6 Predictions For 09/02/2019

️ France Ligue 2 ️ 
➀ *Lens(2.60)* Draw(2.90) Metz(3.00) Pick Home To Win


️ Netherlands Eredivisie ️ 
➁* Heerenveen(2.05) *Draw(3.60) PEC Zwolle(3.30) Pick Home To Win


️ Belgium Pro League ️ 
➂ *Lokeren(4.50) *Draw(3.75) Antwerp(1.72) Pick Home To Win


️ Czech Republic Czech Liga ️ 
➃ Karviná(2.10) Draw(3.30) *Opava(3.50)* Pick Away To Win


️ Australia A-League ️ 
➄ *Melbourne City(2.37) *Draw(3.50) Adelaide United(2.90) Pick Home To Win


️ Greece Super League ️ 
➅ *PAS Giannina(2.90)* Draw(3.10) Panathinaikos(2.50) Pick Home To Win


 Houdini predictions  https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 10, 2019)

6 Predictions For 10/02/2019

️ France Ligue 1 ️ 
➀ Guingamp(3.40) Draw(3.30) Lille(2.20) Pick Home To Win


️ Netherlands Eredivisie ️ 
➁ Groningen(2.37) Draw(3.40) Vitesse(2.90) Pick Home To Win


️ Switzerland Super League ️ 
➂ Neuchâtel Xamax(2.50) Draw(2.95) Luzern(1.95) Pick Home To Win


️ Australia A-League ️ 
➃ Melbourne Victory(2.40) Draw(3.50) Perth Glory(2.87) Pick Home To Win


️ Spain Primera División ️ 
➄ Leganés(2.30) Draw(3.10) Real Betis(3.40) Pick Home To Win


️ Italy Serie A ️ 
➅ Bologna(2.20) Draw(3.20) Genoa(3.50) Pick Home To Win




Make some money ! 

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 11, 2019)

1 Predictions For 11/02/2019

️ Spain Primera División ️ 
➀ Deportivo Alavés(2.00) *Draw(3.40) *Levante(3.80) Pick Draw

The recommendations are constantly improving and will follow us

 Houdini predictions  https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 13, 2019)

2 Predictions For 13/02/2019

 Saudi Arabia Pro League 
➀* Al Ittifaq(2.37)* Draw(3.25) Al Faisaly(2.60) Pick Home To Win


 Algeria Ligue 1 
➁ *Aïn M'lila(3.30) *Draw(2.75) USM Alger(2.25) Pick Home To Win




Good luck to all gamblers

 Houdini predictions 
Houdini Predictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 14, 2019)

1 Soccer Predictions For Thursday 14.02

️ Saudi Arabia Pro League ️ 
➀ *Al Feiha(2.40)* Draw(3.50) Al Fateh(2.40) 
Pick Home To Win


Make some money ! 
 Houdini predictions  https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 15, 2019)

6 Soccer Predictions For Friday 15.02

️ France Ligue 2 ️ 
➀ *Gazélec Ajaccio(3.75)* Draw(3.20)      Brest(2.05)      Pick Home To Win
➁ *Châteauroux(1.85)*     Draw(2.60)      Orléans(3.05)  Pick Home To Win
➂ *Niort(2.45)                  *Draw(3.00)     Troyes(3.10)     Pick Home To Win


️ Netherlands Eerste Divisie ️ 
➃ *AZ II(4.20)* Draw(4.00) Den Bosch(1.72) Pick Home To Win


️ Israel Liga Leumit ️ 
➄ *Hapoel Marmorek(2.20)  *Draw(2.55)   Ironi Ramat HaSharon(2.50) Pick Home To Win


️ Italy Serie B ️ 
➅ *Palermo(1.95)   *Draw(3.20)   Brescia(4.20)  Pick Home To Win


We are constantly improving and investing a lot of effort

 Houdini predictions  https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 15, 2019)

6 Soccer Predictions For Saturday 16.02
 *HoudiniPredicitons *

️ Belgium Pro League ️ 
➀ Kortrijk(2.20) Draw(3.30)* Sporting Charleroi(3.25)* Pick Away To Win


️ Germany 2. Bundesliga ️ 
➁* Ingolstadt(2.30) *Draw(3.40) Bochum(3.00) Pick Home To Win


️ Spain Primera División ️ 
➂ Celta de Vigo(1.85) *Draw(3.75)*   Levante(4.20) Pick On Draw


️ Spain Segunda División ️ 
➃ *Real Oviedo(2.05)  * Draw(2.87)   Alcorcón(4.33) Pick Home To Win


️ Italy Serie B ️ 
➄* Carpi(2.90)*    Draw(3.10)   Perugia(2.50) Pick Home To Win


️ Greece Super League ️ 
➅ *PAS Giannina(3.20)  * Draw(2.90)   Atromitos(2.45) Pick Home To Win


The recommendations are constantly improving and will follow us
 Houdini predictions  https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 17, 2019)

6 Soccer Predictions For Sunday 17.02
HoudiniPredictions.com 

️ France Ligue 1 ️ 
➀ *Caen(3.50)* Draw(3.10)   Strasbourg(2.30) Pick Home To Win


️ Netherlands Eredivisie ️ 
➁ *De Graafschap(4.33)  * Draw(4.20) Utrecht(1.70) Pick Home To Win


️ Belgium Second Division ️ 
➂ *Lommel(3.75)   *Draw(3.40) Beerschot-Wilrijk(2.00) Pick Home To Win


️ Italy Serie A ️ 
➃* Empoli(2.75)*   Draw(3.40) Sassuolo(2.55) Pick Home To Win
➄* SPAL(3.60*)   Draw(3.25) Fiorentina(2.15) Pick Home To Win


️ Greece Super League ️ 
➅ *Levadiakos(2.40) *Draw(3.00) Panaitolikos(3.20) Pick Home To Win




Make some money ! 

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 18, 2019)

4 Soccer Predictions For Monday 18.02

️ Netherlands Eerste Divisie ️ 
➀ *PSV II(3.80*) Draw(3.80) Twente(1.85) Pick Home To Win


️ Northern Ireland Premiership ️ 
➁ *Glentoran(2.55)* Draw(3.05) Glenavon(1.90) Pick Home To Win


️ Spain Primera División ️ 
➂* Huesca(3.25)* Draw(3.10) Athletic Club(2.40) Pick Home To Win


️ Egypt Premier League ️ 
➃ Misr Lel Makasa(1.72) *Draw(3.20)* Wadi Degla(5.00) Pick On Draw




Good luck to all gamblers

 Houdini predictions  https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 20, 2019)

1 Soccer Predictions For Wednesday 20.02

️ Egypt Premier League ️ 
*➀ Smouha(2.37) *Draw(2.75) Al Mokawloon(3.20) 
Pick Home To Win

Good luck to all gamblers
 Houdini predictions  https://www.houdinipredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 21, 2019)

*2 Soccer Predictions For Thursday 21.02*

*️ Saudi Arabia Pro League ️*
➀ AL HAZM  2.37 DRAW  3.00 AL ITTIFAQ 2.80  Pick Home To Win
➁ AL ITTIHAD  3.40 DRAW  3.40 AL HILAL 1.90  Pick Home To Win

Good luck to all gamblers

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 22, 2019)

*7 Soccer Predictions For Friday 22.02*

*️ France Ligue 1 ️*
➀ STRASBOURG  2.80 DRAW  3.10 LILLE 2.60  Pick Home To Win

*️ France Ligue 2 ️*
➁ BÉZIERS  2.65 DRAW  2.45 CHÂTEAUROUX 2.15  Pick Home To Win

*️ Netherlands Eredivisie ️*
➂ VVV  2.70 DRAW  3.60 HERACLES 2.40  Pick Home To Win

*️ England Premier League ️*
➃ CARDIFF CITY  3.00 DRAW  3.20 WATFORD 2.37  Pick Home To Win

*️ Israel Liga Leumit ️*
➄ HAPOEL IKSAL  3.15 DRAW  2.80 HAPOEL AFULA 1.75  Pick Home To Win

➅ BEITAR TEL AVIV RAMLA  2.50 DRAW  2.60 HAPOEL KFAR SABA 2.15  Pick Home To Win

*️ Turkey Süper Lig ️*
➆ RIZESPOR  2.05 DRAW  3.30 YENI MALATYASPOR 3.60  Pick Home To Win

Good luck to all gamblers

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 22, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Saturday 23.02*

*️ France Ligue 1 ️*
➀ GUINGAMP  2.50 DRAW  3.20 ANGERS SCO 3.00  Pick Home To Win

*️ Netherlands Eredivisie ️*
➁ NAC BREDA  3.40 DRAW  3.75 GRONINGEN 2.00  Pick Home To Win

*️ Switzerland Super League ️*
➂ SION  2.00 DRAW  3.60 ST. GALLEN 3.50  Pick Home To Win

*️ Israel Ligat ha'Al ️*
➃ BNEI SAKHNIN  3.50 DRAW  3.00 BNEI YEHUDA 1.80  Pick Home To Win

*️ Portugal Primeira Liga ️*
➄ FEIRENSE  3.75 DRAW  3.20 MOREIRENSE 2.05  Pick Home To Win

*️ Australia A-League ️*
➅ WELLINGTON PHOENIX  3.75 DRAW  3.50 SYDNEY 2.00  Pick Home To Win
Make some money ! 

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 24, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Sunday 24.02*

*️ Bulgaria A PFG ️*
➀ LEVSKI SOFIA  2.30 DRAW  3.20 *CSKA SOFIA 3.00*  Pick Away To Win

*️ Germany Bundesliga ️
➁ **HANNOVER 96  5.00* DRAW  4.33 EINTRACHT FRANKFURT 1.61  Pick Home To Win

*️ Portugal Primeira Liga ️
➂ BOAVISTA  2.20 * DRAW  3.10 RIO AVE 3.50  Pick Home To Win

*️ Australia A-League ️
➃ **WESTERN SYDNEY WANDERERS  3.80* DRAW  3.80 PERTH GLORY 1.90  Pick Home To Win

*️ Spain Segunda División ️
➄ EXTREMADURA UD  2.37 * DRAW  3.00 NUMANCIA 3.25  Pick Home To Win

*️ Italy Serie A ️
➅ **CHIEVO  3.60* DRAW  3.25 GENOA 2.15  Pick Home To Win

Make some money ! 
 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 25, 2019)

*4 Soccer Predictions For Monday 25.02*

* Poland Ekstraklasa *
➀ *ŚLĄSK WROCŁAW  2.10* DRAW  2.70 ZAGŁĘBIE LUBIN 2.45  Pick Home To Win

* Netherlands Eerste Divisie 
 ➁ UTRECHT II  3.20 *DRAW  3.80 OSS 2.05  Pick Home To Win

* Czech Republic Czech Liga 
 ➂ **OPAVA  4.3*3 DRAW  3.60 VIKTORIA PLZEŇ 1.80  Pick Home To Win

* Portugal Primeira Liga 
 ➃ MARÍTIMO  4.75 * DRAW  3.60 SPORTING CP 1.75  Pick Home To Win

Good luck to all gamblers

 Houdini predictions HoudiniPredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 26, 2019)

*3 Soccer Predictions For Tuesday 26.02*

*️ England Premier League ️*
➀ *CARDIFF CITY  3.75* DRAW  3.40 EVERTON 2.15  Pick Home To Win

*️ Egypt Premier League ️*
➁ AL MASRY  1.90 *DRAW  2.90* ENPPI 4.20  Pick On Draw
➂ WADI DEGLA  2.25 DRAW  3.00 *NOGOOM 3.20*  Pick Away To Win
Make some money ! 

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Feb 28, 2019)

*2 Soccer Predictions For Thursday 28.02*

*️ Saudi Arabia Pro League ️*
➀ *OHOD  2.62* DRAW  3.30 AL FATEH 2.30  Pick Home To Win
➁ *AL SHABAB  3.25* DRAW  4.00 AL NASSR 1.80  Pick Home To Win
Good luck to all gamblers

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 1, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Friday 01.03*

*️ France Ligue 2 ️*
➀ *VALENCIENNES  2.80* DRAW  3.00 AJACCIO 2.70  Pick Home To Win

*️ Austria 1. Liga ️*
➁ *HORN  2.00* DRAW  2.95 AUSTRIA WIEN II 2.45  Pick Home To Win

*️ Spain Primera División ️*
➂ *RAYO VALLECANO  2.45* DRAW  3.20 GIRONA 3.00  Pick Home To Win

*️ Italy Serie A ️*
➃ CAGLIARI  4.75 *DRAW  3.50* INTERNAZIONALE 1.80  Pick On Draw

*️ Italy Serie B ️*
➄* FOGGIA  2.30 * DRAW  3.00 COSENZA 3.40  Pick Home To Win

*️ India Indian Super League ️*
➅ *KERALA BLASTERS  3.25* DRAW  3.30 NORTHEAST UNITED 2.00  Pick Home To Win

The recommendations are constantly improving and will follow us

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 1, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Saturday 02.03*

*️ Poland Ekstraklasa ️*
➀* WISŁA PŁOCK  2.30 *DRAW  2.65 CRACOVIA KRAKÓW 2.30  Pick Home To Win

*️ Netherlands Eredivisie ️*
➁ *HERACLES  2.62* DRAW  3.60 UTRECHT 2.40  Pick Home To Win

*️ Belgium Pro League ️*
➂ *SPORTING CHARLEROI  3.75* DRAW  3.60 GENK 1.90  Pick Home To Win

*️ Romania Liga I ️*
➃ GAZ METAN MEDIAŞ  1.70 *DRAW  2.55* DUNĂREA CĂLĂRAŞI 3.70  Pick On Draw

*️ Spain Primera División ️*
➄ *HUESCA  3.80* DRAW  3.60 SEVILLA 1.95  Pick Home To Win

*️ Italy Serie A ️*
➅ *LAZIO  2.37* DRAW  3.50 ROMA 3.00  Pick Home To Win


Good luck to all gamblers
 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions.com


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 3, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Sunday 03.03*

*️ Germany 2. Bundesliga ️*
➀ *INGOLSTADT  4.33* DRAW  3.60 KÖLN 1.80  Pick Home To Win

*️ Spain Primera División ️
➁ **REAL SOCIEDAD  4.00* DRAW  3.25 ATLÉTICO MADRID 2.05  Pick Home To Win
➂* REAL BETIS  2.37 * DRAW  3.00 GETAFE 3.40  Pick Home To Win

*️ Spain Segunda División ️*
➃ *RAYO MAJADAHONDA  3.25* DRAW  2.90 GRANADA 2.45  Pick Home To Win

*️ Italy Serie A ️*
➄ UDINESE  2.80 DRAW  3.00 *BOLOGNA 2.80*  Pick Away To Win

*️ Greece Super League ️*
➅ LEVADIAKOS  2.10 * DRAW  2.87 * LAMIA 4.20  Pick On Draw
The recommendations are constantly improving and will follow us

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 4, 2019)

*2 Soccer Predictions For Monday 04.03*

*️ Turkey Süper Lig ️*
➀ *KASIMPAŞA  3.25* DRAW  3.60 TRABZONSPOR 2.10  Pick Home To Win

*️ Turkey 1. Lig ️*
➁ *ALTAY  2.20* DRAW  3.20 BALIKESIRSPOR 3.40  Pick Home To Win
Make some money ! 

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 6, 2019)

*2 Soccer Predictions For Wednesday 06.03*

*️ Serbia Super Liga ️*
➀* Rad Beograd  1.80* Draw  2.70     Bačka Palanka 3.10  Pick Home To Win
➁ *Zemun  2.40 * Draw  2.65     Proleter Novi Sad 2.20  Pick Home To Win
Make some money ! 

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 7, 2019)

*1 Soccer Predictions For Thursday 07.03*

*️ Jordan League ️*
➀ *AL HUSSEIN  2.05* DRAW  2.80 AL HUSSEIN 2.50  Pick Home To Win
The recommendations are constantly improving and will follow us

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions


----------



## Rogumu27 (Mar 7, 2019)

Total number of tips?ROI%?


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 8, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Saturday 09.03*

*️ Poland Ekstraklasa ️*
➀ *ARKA GDYNIA  4.75* DRAW  3.25 LEGIA WARSZAWA 1.83  Pick Home To Win

*️ England Premier League ️*
➁ *HUDDERSFIELD TOWN  3.50* DRAW  3.30 AFC BOURNEMOUTH 2.30  Pick Home To Win
➂ SOUTHAMPTON  4.50 *DRAW  3.80* TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR 1.85  Pick On Draw

*️ Switzerland Super League ️*
➃ *NEUCHÂTEL XAMAX  2.62* DRAW  3.40 SION 2.55  Pick Home To Win

*️ Australia A-League ️*
➄ *CENTRAL COAST MARINERS  3.60* DRAW  3.75 WELLINGTON PHOENIX 1.90  Pick Home To Win

*️ Spain Primera División ️*
➅ *DEPORTIVO ALAVÉS  2.87* DRAW  3.20 EIBAR 2.60  Pick Home To Win
Make some money ! 

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 8, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Friday 08.03*

*️ France Ligue 2 ️*
➀ TROYES  2.10 DRAW  3.10 *CHÂTEAUROUX 3.80*  Pick Away To Win
➁ BÉZIERS  4.00 DRAW  3.00 * LE HAVRE 2.10 * Pick Away To Win
➂ AJACCIO  2.10 DRAW  2.87 *RED STAR 4.20*  Pick Away To Win

*️ Israel Liga Leumit ️*
➃* BEITAR TEL AVIV RAMLA  2.50 * DRAW  3.20 HAPOEL AFULA 2.50  PickHome To Win
➄ *HAPOEL RISHON LEZION  2.4*0 DRAW  3.20 SEKTZIA NES TZIONA 2.60  Pick Home To Win

*️ Italy Serie B ️*
➅ *PERUGIA  2.40* DRAW  2.90 HELLAS VERONA 3.25  Pick Home To Win
Good luck to all gamblers

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 10, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Sunday 10.03*

*️ Netherlands Eredivisie ️*
➀ *PEC ZWOLLE  4.50* DRAW  3.75 AZ 1.72  Pick Home To Win
➁ *EMMEN  3.20* DRAW  3.50 HERACLES 2.15  Pick Home To Win

*️ Spain Primera División ️*
➂ *GIRONA  3.30* DRAW  3.20 VALENCIA 2.30  Pick Home To Win

*️ Spain Segunda División ️*
➃ *RAYO MAJADAHONDA  2.70* DRAW  2.87 ALCORCÓN 2.90  Pick Home To Win

*️ Italy Serie A ️*
➄ BOLOGNA  1.90 *DRAW  3.30* CAGLIARI 4.50  Pick On Draw
➅ *FROSINONE  4.50* DRAW  3.30 TORINO 1.90  Pick Home To Win
Good luck to all gamblers

 Houdini predictions  Football tips HoudiniPredictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 11, 2019)

*1 Soccer Predictions For Monday 11.03*

*️ Israel Liga Leumit ️*
➀ IRONI RAMAT HASHARON  3.20 DRAW  2.75 HAPOEL KATAMON 1.75  Pick Home To Win
Good luck to all gamblers

(10.03 won)





 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 15, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Friday 15.03*

*️ France Ligue 2 ️*
➀ *CHÂTEAUROUX  3.10* DRAW  2.70 PARIS 2.70  Pick Home To Win

*️ Netherlands Eerste Divisie ️*
➁ *ALMERE CITY  3.60* DRAW  3.75 SPARTA ROTTERDAM 1.90  Pick Home To Win
➂ TELSTAR  2.20 DRAW  3.50 *AZ II 3.10*  Pick Away To Win
➃ HELMOND SPORT  7.50 *DRAW  4.20* GO AHEAD EAGLES 1.45  Pick On Draw

*️ Israel Liga Leumit ️*
➄ *MACCABI AHI NAZARETH  2.40* DRAW  3.20 IRONI RAMAT HASHARON 2.60  Pick Home To Win

*️ Russia Premier League ️*
➅ ANZHI  5.00 *DRAW  3.20* KRYLYA SOVETOV 1.80  Pick On Draw
The recommendations are constantly improving and will follow us

 Houdini predictions  Football tips


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 15, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Saturday 16.03*

*️ Poland Ekstraklasa ️*
➀ *ZAGŁĘBIE SOSNOWIEC  2.75* DRAW  2.90 LECHIA GDAŃSK 1.85  PickHome To Win

*️ Netherlands Eredivisie ️*
➁ *NAC BREDA  4.50* DRAW  3.80 UTRECHT 1.72  Pick Home To Win
➂ *HERACLES  3.00* DRAW  3.60 VITESSE 2.20  Pick Home To Win

*️ Turkey Süper Lig ️*
➃ AKHISAR BELEDIYESPOR  2.30 DRAW  3.50 * KASIMPAŞA 2.90 * PickAway To Win

*️ Spain Primera División ️*
➄ *HUESCA  2.45* DRAW  3.20 DEPORTIVO ALAVÉS 3.00  Pick Home To Win

*️ Italy Serie A ️*
➅ SPAL  4.50 *DRAW  3.60* ROMA 1.83  Pick On Draw
Make some money ! 

 Houdini predictions  Live Football tips


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 17, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Sunday 17.03*

*️ Switzerland Super League ️*
➀ *BASEL  2.62* DRAW  3.40 YOUNG BOYS 2.55  Pick Home To Win

*️ Austria Bundesliga ️*
➁ RHEINDORF ALTACH  6.00 *DRAW  3.75* LASK LINZ 1.57  Pick On Draw

*️ Russia Premier League ️*
➂ *UFA  2.40* DRAW  3.00 AKHMAT GROZNY 3.20  Pick Home To Win

*️ Australia A-League ️*
➃ SYDNEY  1.95 DRAW  3.50 *MELBOURNE CITY 4.00*  Pick Away To Win

*️ Spain Primera División ️*
➄ *ESPANYOL  2.50* DRAW  3.50 SEVILLA 2.75  Pick Home To Win

*️ Italy Serie A ️*
➅ *MILAN  2.37* DRAW  3.10 INTERNAZIONALE 3.20  Pick Home To Win
Good luck to all gamblers

 Houdini predictions  Best Football tips


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 18, 2019)

*2 Soccer Predictions For Monday 18.03*

*️ France Ligue 2 ️*
➀ *Gazélec Ajaccio  4.50* Draw  2.90     Lens 2.00  Pick Home To Win

*️ Spain Segunda División ️*
➁ *Numancia  2.75* Draw  2.87     Málaga 2.80  Pick Home To Win
We are constantly improving and investing a lot of effort

 Houdini predictions  Football tips


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 22, 2019)

*1 Soccer Predictions For Saturday 23.03*

*️ Spain Segunda División ️*
➀ LUGO  2.45 DRAW  3.00 *ALBACETE 3.20*  Pick Away To Win
Make some money ! 

 Houdini predictions  Soccer tips


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 22, 2019)

*1 Soccer Predictions For Friday 22.03*

*️ Spain Segunda División ️*
➀* TENERIFE  2.70 * DRAW  3.10 OSASUNA 2.70  Pick Home To Win
We are constantly improving and investing a lot of effort

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 24, 2019)

*1 Soccer Predictions For Sunday 24.03*

*️ Russia FNL ️*
➀ ROTOR VOLGOGRAD  1.90 *DRAW  3.00* SIBIR 4.75  Pick On Draw
The recommendations are constantly improving and will follow us

 Houdini predictions  Best football tips


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 25, 2019)

*1 Soccer Predictions For Monday 25.03*

*️ Israel Liga Leumit ️*
➀ *HAPOEL KFAR SABA  2.20* DRAW  3.00 MACCABI AHI NAZARETH 3.10  Pick Home To Win
We are constantly improving and investing a lot of effort

 Houdini predictions  Today's Football Predictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 28, 2019)

*1 Soccer Predictions For Thursday 28.03*

*️ Saudi Arabia Pro League ️*
➀ *AL HAZM  2.25* DRAW  3.30 AL FATEH 2.75  Pick Home To Win
We are constantly improving and investing a lot of effort

 Houdini predictions  daily soccer predictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 29, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Friday 29.03*

*️ France Ligue 1 ️*
➀ RENNES  3.30 DRAW  3.50 *OLYMPIQUE LYONNAIS 2.15*  Pick Away To Win

*️ France Ligue 2 ️*
➁ PARIS  2.20 DRAW  2.90 *AUXERRE 3.80*  Pick Away To Win
➂ BÉZIERS  2.20 DRAW  2.45 *GAZÉLEC AJACCIO 2.55*  Pick Away To Win

*️ Saudi Arabia Pro League ️
➃ AL FAISALY  3.40 * DRAW  3.40 AL ITTIHAD 1.90  Pick Home To Win

*️ Austria 1. Liga ️*
➄ VORWÄRTS STEYR  1.95 DRAW  2.90 *HORN 2.55*  Pick Away To Win

*️ Italy Serie A ️*
➅ *CHIEVO  2.70* DRAW  2.90 CAGLIARI 3.00  Pick Home To Win
The recommendations are constantly improving and will follow us

 Houdini predictions  Best soccer tips


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 29, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Saturday 30.03*

*️ Netherlands Eredivisie ️*
➀ *DE GRAAFSCHAP  2.60* DRAW  3.80 HERACLES 2.40  Pick Home To Win

*️ Croatia 1. HNL ️*
➁ ISTRA 1961  7.00 *DRAW  4.00* HAJDUK SPLIT 1.50  Pick On Draw

*️ Portugal Primeira Liga ️*
➂ *CHAVES  5.00* DRAW  3.50 SPORTING CP 1.72  Pick Home To Win

*️ Spain Primera División ️*
➃ DEPORTIVO ALAVÉS  5.50 *DRAW  3.40* ATLÉTICO MADRID 1.75  Pick On Draw
➄ *CELTA DE VIGO  2.40* DRAW  3.30 VILLARREAL 2.87  Pick Home To Win

*️ Japan J1 League ️*
➅ *GAMBA OSAKA  3.00* DRAW  3.40 VISSEL KOBE 2.30  Pick Home To Win

We are constantly improving and investing a lot of effort
 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 31, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Sunday 31.03*

*️ Netherlands Eredivisie ️*
➀ *NAC BREDA  2.60* DRAW  3.30 VVV 2.62  Pick Home To Win
➁ UTRECHT  3.00 DRAW  3.50 *FEYENOORD 2.25*  Pick Home To Win

*️ Australia A-League ️*
➂ *CENTRAL COAST MARINERS  5.25* DRAW  4.20 ADELAIDE UNITED 1.57  Pick Home To Win

*️ Spain Segunda División ️*
➃ *REAL OVIEDO  2.60* DRAW  3.00 DEPORTIVO LA CORUÑA 2.90  Pick Home To Win
➄ *CÓRDOBA  3.40* DRAW  3.10 MALLORCA 2.25  Pick Home To Win

*️ Egypt Premier League ️*
➅ NOGOOM  2.45 DRAW  3.10 *EL DAKLYEH 2.75*  Pick Away To Win

We are constantly improving and investing a lot of effort
 Houdini predictions  Daily soccer tips


----------



## HoudiniTips (Mar 31, 2019)

HoudiniPredictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Apr 1, 2019)

*5 Soccer Predictions For Monday 01.04*

*️ France Ligue 2 ️*
➀* LENS  2.05 * DRAW  3.00 LE HAVRE 4.20  Pick Home To Win

*️ Netherlands Eerste Divisie ️*
➁ *RKC WAALWIJK  4.00* DRAW  3.60 TWENTE 1.85  Pick Home To Win

*️ Germany 2. Bundesliga ️*
➂ ERZGEBIRGE AUE  2.37 DRAW  3.20 *DYNAMO DRESDEN 3.00*  Pick Away To Win

*️ Spain Segunda División ️*
➃ REAL ZARAGOZA  1.75 *DRAW  3.50* GIMNÀSTIC TARRAGONA 5.00  Pick On Draw

*️ Argentina Prim B Nacional ️*
➄* BROWN DE ADROGUÉ  2.70 * DRAW  2.75 SARMIENTO 2.80  Pick Home To Win
We are constantly improving and investing a lot of effort

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Apr 4, 2019)

*2 Soccer Predictions For Thursday 04.04*

*️ Saudi Arabia Pro League ️*
➀ AL RAED  5.25 *DRAW  4.33* AL NASSR 1.44  Pick On Draw

*️ Croatia 1. HNL ️*
➁ RUDEŠ  3.50 DRAW  3.30 I*STRA 1961 2.10*  Pick Away To Win

Make some money ! 
 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions Best Football tips


----------



## HoudiniTips (Apr 5, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Saturday 06.04*

*️ Netherlands Eredivisie ️*
➀ ADO DEN HAAG  3.40 DRAW  4.00 UTRECHT 1.90  Pick Home To Win

*️ England Premier League ️*
➁ HUDDERSFIELD TOWN  5.00 DRAW  4.00 LEICESTER CITY 1.72  PickOn Draw

*️ Scotland Premiership ️*
➂ DUNDEE  5.50 DRAW  3.75 ABERDEEN 1.61  Pick On Draw

*️ Portugal Primeira Liga ️*
➃ MOREIRENSE  3.60 DRAW  3.30 SPORTING BRAGA 2.05  Pick Home To Win

*️ Australia A-League ️*
➄ SYDNEY  2.10 DRAW  3.50 MELBOURNE VICTORY 3.40  Pick Home To Win

*️ Spain Primera División ️*
➅ RAYO VALLECANO  4.00 DRAW  3.50 VALENCIA 1.95  Pick Home To Win
We are constantly improving and investing a lot of effort

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions


----------



## HoudiniTips (Apr 5, 2019)

*6 Soccer Predictions For Friday 05.04*

*️ Poland Ekstraklasa ️*
➀ MIEDŹ LEGNICA  2.60 DRAW  2.65 CRACOVIA KRAKÓW 2.05  PickHome To Win

*️ France Ligue 2 ️*
➁ VALENCIENNES  2.40 DRAW  3.20 TROYES 3.00  Pick Home To Win

*️ Netherlands Eerste Divisie ️*
➂ UTRECHT II  4.75 DRAW  4.00 ALMERE CITY 1.65  Pick Home To Win

*️ Austria 1. Liga ️*
➃ JUNIORS OÖ  2.40 DRAW  2.75 WIENER NEUSTADT 2.10  Pick Home To Win

*️ Spain Segunda División ️*
➄ TENERIFE  2.05 DRAW  3.20 SPORTING GIJÓN 3.75  Pick Home To Win

*️ Republic of Ireland Premier Division ️*
➅ FINN HARPS  4.20 DRAW  3.60 DERRY CITY 1.85  Pick Home To Win
We are constantly improving and investing a lot of effort

 Houdini predictions  HoudiniPredictions


----------

